# Older fellah thinking of joining reserves



## simon kelly (16 Aug 2005)

Hey everybody, this is my first post here so I hope I get everything right. I've been thinking of joining the reserves for sometime, even though I'm now just into my 40's. I've been looking through some of the other posts and it looks like the "Am I too old" file has been well and truly worked to death. What I would be interested to see is some personal experiences of BMQ, life in the reserves, work conflicts or anything else which may be of interest, to an old gaffer like me.  Like I said, I am now into my forties(just!) and the idea is at once exciting, but also more than a little intimidating. Health and fitness issues will not be a problem for me, but if anyone would like to offer any advice either on this board or by PM that would be great. Thanks a lot!


----------



## mdh (16 Aug 2005)

Which element (I'm assuming it's army) and MOC are you interested in? And have you had any prior military experience?

cheers, mdh


----------



## simon kelly (16 Aug 2005)

Thanks for the fast response! I'm thinking of either mse op or supply tech. I was in the reserves for a couple of years about 20 years ago, but I had to give it up because of work commitments. I was working straight afternoon shift at the time and it was common for me to be scheduled on weekends as well.


----------



## mdh (16 Aug 2005)

SK,

Check you PMs


----------



## DSB (16 Aug 2005)

Do it.  If your body and mind are up to it....I'd say go for it... if you know your stuff your unit should take advantage of your maturity and life experience.

DSB


----------



## paracowboy (16 Aug 2005)

I can't offer advice, but I do offer support. Luck.


----------



## simon kelly (16 Aug 2005)

Thanks everybody for your advice and support! mdh thanks for the PM, will reply later when I have more time. 
Cheers all!


----------



## the 48th regulator (16 Aug 2005)

good luck Simon!

And keep us informed of your journey!

dileas

tess


----------



## simon kelly (17 Aug 2005)

Thanks 48th and thanks also to all those who make this excellent website available. Any fellow potential or serving members of Dad's Army out there who may want to offer anecdotes or share a sandbag story, please don't hesitate to drop us a line! Cheers everyone.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Aug 2005)

Well, I'm into my 50's and still doing it. It helps keep me young, at least that's what I keep telling myself


----------



## Freight_Train (17 Aug 2005)

I joined at 38 and am 39 now.  PM if you have any specific questions.
Greg


----------



## NavComm (17 Aug 2005)

I just joined. I'm 45. Joined the navy reserve. I've done 6 weeks of bmq and I didn't find it hard except for the pushups...that's all documented on other posts I've made.

Anyways, I'm being recoursed so I will be doing bmq again after my unit has whipped my sorry butt into shape.

I've been working at the unit because I'm still on military leave from my civvie job until next week. As for conflict with work commitments I guess that depends mostly on your employer. Will you be able to take the required time off for training? If yes, then go ahead and do it! 

You probably won't be the oldest person at basic. There was a guy who should be graduating this week who is 48. There is a woman at my unit who completed basic last April while she was 48 and I'll be doing it again at 46. So, my advice is do it if you want to. Don't worry about the physical stuff if you are fit. Practice pushups though, they are very picky about form and best of luck to you!


----------



## Mileender (27 Aug 2005)

I just turned 40, and I'm doing it too... a friend of mine had a guy in his basic training course who was 50.


----------



## Jason Bourne (31 Aug 2005)

There was a story about "The Oldest Man in NATO" where a guy got in late forties, finished his Battleschool at age 48 and was patrolling over in Asscrackistan with 3PPCLI at 52 I believe. Age is a mindset, I say carry the $#@%@#$ on! :warstory:


----------



## CanadianGuy (31 Aug 2005)

Go ahead and do it Simon, you do not want to be 65 looking back and wishing you had joined if you didn't. You only live once! Work on fitness as this is the key when you are getting old, your life experience and maturity are going to be a big asset but if your physical fitness is not good you will suffer. I'm 38 and an Infantry Sergeant and feel my age lately but I work hard on my own time with the fitness thing and because of this the young Pte/Cpl's are working at keeping up to me. I used to think with age came significant deterioration in physical fitness but this is not so as long as you commit to a regular physical fitness routine.


----------



## poodleshooter (5 Sep 2005)

This is all encouraging ...I'm almost 37 and want to join the reserves in a year or so. There's hope for me too. Thanks for sharing the testimonials.


----------

